# Mit WLAN kurze Aussetzer beim zocken?



## OzZy_HH (14. September 2009)

Hallo PCGH Community,
hab ein Problem mit meinem MSI GT725 Notebook (Win XP). Undzwar hat es eine Intel AGN 5100 Wlan Karte. Es läuft auch alles sonst problemlos nur hab ich mit jedem Game so alle 5 min. einen kurzen Aussetzer (im Spiel laggts dann).
Die Verbindung bricht nicht ab oder sonstiges, Ping ist auch soweit in Ordnung (15-20) nur wenn dieser Lagg auftritt springt der Ping kurzzeitig auf >500. Das passiert auch wenn ich meinen Router (AVM Fritz Box 7050) permanent anpinge. Jedes Paket hat eine Latenz von >1ms und eins schlägt dann aus und hat ne Latenz von >500ms und das darauf folgende Paket wieder >1ms. Über Lan Kabel treten diese Laggs nicht auf.

Wisst ihr worans liegt und könnt mir helfen?

Gruß Ozzy


----------



## Kadauz (14. September 2009)

Ändere mal den Kanal.


----------



## The Ian (14. September 2009)

das hat nichts mit dem kanal zu tun, sondern mit der funktechnik allgemein
ist dir der begriff "paketlost" bekannt??
das ist wenn mal ein datenpaket nicht beim router oder bei deim´nem pc ankommt, was bei wlan völlig normal ist...dann geht kurzzeitig der ping hoch, weil das paket erneut gesendet werden muss
klar dass man das mit kabelverbindung nicht hat, weil da keine pakete verloren gehen
und diese lags sind auch nicht nur beim spielen sondern auch wenn man ganz normal im inet surft, nur da bekommt man es nicht so mit
wenn dich die lags stören, dann leg dir doch n kabel


----------



## OzZy_HH (14. September 2009)

Also hab nochmals ein bischen danach gegoogelt und einige anderen haben das auch. Angeblich liegt das daran das Windows in regelmäßigen Abständen nach neuen Netzen in der Umgebung scannt. Dieses Scanen kann man auch irgendwie abschalten nur ich weiss nicht wie? Achja hab noch einen 2ten PC mit Wlan im Netz und wenn ich mit dem den Router permanent anpinge treten diese Laggs dort nicht auf. Ping ist dort kontinuierlich zwischen 5 - 10ms.


----------



## xDave78 (14. September 2009)

Hab das gleiche Lappi allerdings mit Vista 64. Hab dort auch VistaAntiLag draufgetan und ich habe also keinerlei Probleme.


----------

